# Bully sticks and puppies, and other questions



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

Can you give a 7 week old a bully stick? I was just thinking it would be great for them to chew on. If my puppy ( get him next week) does not like the crate to sleep in, would a pen type thing be ok? Not too big, next to bed. If I take him out every two hrs during night, when could we make that time longer in between? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We had terrible luck giving our puppy these types of treats when he was young. He always ended up with diarrhea. 

You are way better of with a crate than a pen. We had both, and tried keeping Brady in a pen (with a litter box) for a couple weeks. He could push then pen around and eventually escaped! He was much happier in his crate.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I would leave bully sticks for when he's a little older just because of the possible tummy upset. Nylas, kongs and such might be better for a baby. I also would stick with the crate because of it's stability and security.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

I did let Murphy have the bully sticks but think it was more around 12 weeks. It was nice because his little teeth could not eat one very fast and it lasted for days -now they last a day if I'm lucky but Murphy never chewed up anything he shouldn't, so for that they worked great. I also let him have pig ears but I do limit those because of diarrhea. Mine never took to the Kongs but he loves squeaky toys and he will sit and make them squeak for hours so I just make sure it is a sound I can live with. Maggie was older when I got her so she loves her ball and will just play with it and chew it all day.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I wouldn't give bully sticks that young. I think Vito got his first around 11 or 12 weeks...still ended up with horrible diarrhea.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, I'm so excited for you. Most folks will tell you that a crate is what worked for them. But try the pen if that is what you think you would like. You and your pup will find what works for your family. Same with the bully stix. It might bother your pups tummy. It might not. Be ware if the pup does get loose stools though...at such a young age they can quickly get dehydrated. So pay attention if you choose to try them.

For me, my dogs slept in my room. I remember my first few posts asking questions and some people told me not to have the sleep in my room. Some said they crated, other did not. 

Read everything you can. Absorb all you can. Do the best that you can. You and your dog will figure it out together.

I can't wait to see pictures.


----------

